# exterior painting palm harbor florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just started these condos this week.Should last a few weeks


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

first week is almost over.We should have 2 buildings completed and 2 more being worked on tomorrow


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice easy project Aaron. Hope it's a good money maker. 

Ever think of investing in a cargo trailer to store your onsite tools?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't see it at this point.That storage pod only cost 200 for a month.Only 2nd time I've needed 1 in 3 years.Most projects we do have areas where we can store our equipment for free.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Did that say "1-800-PackRat" on it? That is awesome!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Winter weather is doable for painting exteriors in North Carolina on the coast and even some inland. Florida has it going on comfy year around.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Can I ask.... How many guys do you have on site working? Is there a supervisor or is that you?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Did that say "1-800-PackRat" on it? That is awesome!


We have them here as well. Local business too.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ain't that a great name? They are about $100 cheaper than pods.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Can I ask.... How many guys do you have on site working? Is there a supervisor or is that you?


Yesterday there were 8 guys on the project. We currently have 11 painters.Yes there is a supervisor for every project & then I have a field supervisor who oversees all the project.
We will be keeping a minimum of 4 men on this at all times but if another project finishes early they can slide over to this 1.


----------

